# New York Giants paid a total of $85 million for defensive line



## Davidkratos92 (Jul 15, 2016)

http://gbcworldnews.com/index.php/2...aid-a-total-of-85-million-for-defensive-line/

Do you think it has paid off? I think the defence is great but $85 million is way too much


----------



## Spite (Jul 7, 2009)

Manchester United paid $108 million for one player this season.

They have spent a total of $182 million on 3 players.


----------

